# Knipex set



## Watowdow (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guys, first I want to say thanks! I just started my apprenticeship a couple months ago and you guys have been a huge help, so hopefully I can return the favor. :thumbup:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987894000P?keyword=knipex+tools

I bought it this set on black friday and thought it was an amazing deal, but it must be on clearance or something because the price hasn't changed. The only thing off is the description of the screwdrivers. Sears said they are protop II plus, but they are actually Maxxpro plus screwdrivers. 
http://www.angloamericantools.com/box20.html

Twenty dollars cheaper than the 7pc set, with twice the product. Don't think they'll last too long.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a good price.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

If you sign up for Bing.com Cashback (Microsoft's cashback program) you can get 13% cashback (need to accumulate $50 total cashback at various stores to receive a check and need to wait 60 days). So you'd be looking at $107 shipped - $13 cashback = $94 shipped for this set, which is pretty nice. Might have to bite.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, but i like the comfort grip handles better myself.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Watowdow said:


> Hey guys, first I want to say thanks! I just started my apprenticeship a couple months ago and you guys have been a huge help, so hopefully I can return the favor. :thumbup:
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987894000P?keyword=knipex+tools
> 
> I bought it this set on black friday and thought it was an amazing deal, but it must be on clearance or something because the price hasn't changed. The only thing off is the description of the screwdrivers. Sears said they are protop II plus, but they are actually Maxxpro plus screwdrivers.
> ...


What's that there next to the *****.....barely can see.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

rdr said:


> What's that there next to the *****.....barely can see.


thats knipex's mini bolt cutter


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

How heavy are the lineman's in comparison to Klein? I've been seeing a lot on this site about Knipex lately and I'm just a little curious.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> How heavy are the lineman's in comparison to Klein? I've been seeing a lot on this site about Knipex lately and I'm just a little curious.


They're lighter, that's for sure. i have comfort handle knipex linesmen and dipped *****. Light and a very nice cut.

For the thread poster, those five pliers are worth the $100 (by themselves) you paid so I wouldn't worry about the drivers.
Although, I doubt I'd get much use out of the bolt cutters...:whistling2:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> They're lighter, that's for sure. i have comfort handle knipex linesmen and dipped *****. Light and a very nice cut.
> 
> For the thread poster, those five pliers are worth the $100 (by themselves) you paid so I wouldn't worry about the drivers.
> Although, I doubt I'd get much use out of the bolt cutters...:whistling2:


i can think of some good use for them with the ceiling grid people
i work with fire alarms and those people cut some of my wire that was zipped to their grid wires i think i cut about ten of those today


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i can think of some good use for them with the ceiling grid people
> i work with fire alarms and those people cut some of my wire that was zipped to their grid wires i think i cut about ten of those today


heh, good idea. I'd carry them in a commercial building just to save my other pliers from abuse.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a few of rules I follow:

1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period. 
2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
3. The big 8" "beater" flathead screw driver should be Klein.

4. Nothing else matters


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> heh, good idea. I'd carry them in a commercial building just to save my other pliers from abuse.


i follow a simple rule, if you need my help i will help, but if i help you i expect the same in return, however if you screw me on jobsite i will make sure i ruin your stuff. i never have any problems with electricians but sheetrockers and ceil grid none english speaking folk are always the ones i have problems with.
hell some sheetrockers covered my wires for my alarm panel behind 3/4 inch sheetrock i put i fist sized hole in the wall looking for my wire and i had fun doing it :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


I can tell you the day i pulled the "comfort grips" off my klein 9's while pulling on a fishtape, what I said sounded NOTHING like "i love klein"

~Matt


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

rdr said:


> How heavy are the lineman's in comparison to Klein? I've been seeing a lot on this site about Knipex lately and I'm just a little curious.


Knipex has two types of linemens... I only get the combo style Knipex 'linesman-like' pliers the business end of them is slightly different - I feel more versatile and useful... But they are 1/2 the weight of Klein's lineman's...









The jaw is narrower, and has edges ("Back") that are useful for reaming inside conduit, and the "pipe grip" although not very large is good for the outside. The Gripping Surface is deeper, and them and the side cutter stay sharper longer.



jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


I have the first pair of Klein lineman's I ever had - they are 20 years old - but I wake up with sciatica every morning...  Light is better... That said - Klein metallurgy has gone done the crapper since then, they DO NOT last like they used to - I assume because the metals are produced in Mexico now and some tools too (Look close - Hencho en Mexico :whistling2- like their friend Carhartt.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:


Haha i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i follow a simple rule, if you need my help i will help, but if i help you i expect the same in return, however if you screw me on jobsite i will make sure i ruin your stuff. i never have any problems with electricians but sheetrockers and ceil grid none english speaking folk are always the ones i have problems with.
> hell some sheetrockers covered my wires for my alarm panel behind 3/4 inch sheetrock i put i fist sized hole in the wall looking for my wire and i had fun doing it :laughing:


Sheer wall nailers are just as bad as sheetrockers, maybe worse. I actually feel bad for plumbers because they always have some nailer going straight through they're nail plates. Happened yesterday. Plumber lived up the sprinklers and all of a sudden a nice stream of water poured down the stairwell, well, where the stairs are going to be. 
Blown in insulation guys suck too. They always cut stubbed out wires, never fails.


----------



## Watowdow (Nov 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


Why? Not being sarcastic I just really want to know why you think that? After smashing his finger time and time again (nearly losing a few fingernails) with "Channel locks", my dad decided to try out the Knipex Cobra and has never used anything since (Over 10 years ago). He recommended I buy that right off the bat because they don't slip the way Channel Locks do. As far as Klein goes, everyone around here swears by them, yet I hear everyone constantly complaining about how their quality is down and how they keep breaking (especially screwdrivers).


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


When is the last time you even picked up a tool?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Sheer wall nailers are just as bad as sheetrockers, maybe worse. I actually feel bad for plumbers because they always have some nailer going straight through they're nail plates. Happened yesterday. Plumber lived up the sprinklers and all of a sudden a nice stream of water poured down the stairwell, well, where the stairs are going to be.
> Blown in insulation guys suck too. They always cut stubbed out wires, never fails.


man that does suck. and i know how you feel about the insulation guys they blow a big one


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok. I took a look at some of the Knipex stuff today and here is the part that's got me wondering. How is it that the regular stuff is more expensive than the insulated? I'm also not sure how I'd deal with pliers so much lighter after so many years with Klein. You know lineman's being the electrician's hammer and all. :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdr said:


> Ok. I took a look at some of the Knipex stuff today and here is the part that's got me wondering. How is it that the regular stuff is more expensive than the insulated? I'm also not sure how I'd deal with pliers so much lighter after so many years with Klein. You know lineman's being the electrician's hammer and all. :whistling2:


Don't worry about them being lighter, that's a plus. :thumbsup:


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

rdr said:


> I'm also not sure how I'd deal with pliers so much lighter after so many years with Klein. You know lineman's being the electrician's hammer and all. :whistling2:


For like staples and such - it's the momentum - not the wieght so much... But I hope you weren't doing framing with your kliens....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

i bought a little hammer at hd for four bucks, it weighs next to nothing and it's perfect for staples. I have one of those red plumb hammers and an eastwing that I haven't used since I bought the thing.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


Response to 1: You're wrong.
Response to 2: How about... No!
Response to 3: Does it really matter what brand a 'beater' is? And anyway, Wiha makes a screwdriver that can beat _and_ still be used to turn screws and not destroy them. Wiha makes screwdrivers that can pummel Klein screwdrivers into garbage.
4 is a Metallica song.

Thank you.

ed. sorry jrannis... I re-read your post and I see "rules *I follow*", not 'rules _you *all should follow*_'. *LOL* :whistling2:

Actually, your rules are not bad rules to follow... 'shrugs shoulders', goes to fridge to get a 12oz. ...


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.


L O L... I have replaced everything Klein with other brands over the past few months. After watching a pair of lineman's break into 2 pieces right in front of my face I decided there was something really wrong with the quality of Klein tools. 

As for the only pliers that can survive our trade... well that's a lie. My knipex linemans are doing just fine. Hell I think a pair of tool shop linemans would do the same as Klien linemans over the same period of time.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Just a few of rules I follow:
> 
> 1. Only Klien produces the type of lineman's pliers that can survive our trade. period.
> 2. Only buy Channellock "Channellocks"
> ...


screw klein, Ideal is were it is at IMO but i do agree with the other guys that germany made pleirs and drivers are of high quality


----------

